# Netflix Subscribers Watched 2 Billion Hours of Streaming Content in Q4 2011



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Netflix Subscribers Watched 2 Billion Hours of Streaming Content in Q4 2011*

That's a lot of bandwidth!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thinks the new series "Lilyhammer" will boost that figure even higher in 2012.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

+1


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I be leave NetFlix will gain customers back that left and will gain new customers that will be cord cutting over the next few years.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It looks like a bunch, but 2B is meaningless to me. How many hours is that per subscriber?

Inquiring minds want to know. ;]


----------



## phrelin1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

According to an article in The Morning Bridge headlined Netflix is How Popular?:


> The staggering amount, according to one analyst, means the company is now the 15th most-watched TV 'network' in the United States. Further, if you only count the number of homes that subscribe to Netflix, the service is actually the 2nd most-watched 'network' behind only *CBS*. How?
> 
> According to *BTIG*'s _Rich Greenfield_, the company's 2B hours/quarter averages to about 666M/hours per month. Analyzing *Nielsen* data, the analyst found that the major broadcast networks' monthly hours viewed range from 515 million (*Fox* and *NBC*) to 600 million for *ABC* and 700 million for *CBS*. After the big four (and their affiliate groups), the next-largest networks are *Disney Channel* (265M), *ESPN *(210M) and *FX* (105M).
> 
> "Netflix streaming usage is exploding and is far, far bigger than traditional media executives give it credit for," he said.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> According to an article in The Morning Bridge headlined Netflix is How Popular?:


This makes me happy, with how expensive Cable has gotten over the years, they better start watching their backs, because traditional cable may go the way of the dinosaur


----------

